# Queso para freir for Poblanos?



## TomW (Dec 1, 2007)

Would queso para freir cheese be a good choice for stuffing poblano peppers as part of a chile rellenos dish?

What would your choice of cheese be?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## simplicity (Dec 1, 2007)

Monterrey Jack.  It's great for chile rellenos.

Enjoy them!


----------



## TomW (Dec 1, 2007)

Michael in Fort Worth:

I was hoping you would weigh in as I am about to cook the above dish.  

Tom


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 3, 2007)

Not a clue! No idea what it is. However if you clarify, I may prepare it someday and send you a thank you note.


----------



## simplicity (Dec 3, 2007)

Jikoni - rellenos in Spanish means "stuffed" - well, at least that's what my fading memory of Spanish classes tells me.  LOL. 

TomW was asking for a good cheese to stuff his poblano peppers with.  

Sometimes fresh chile peppers are stuffed with cheese, coated with a batter and fried. Other times people  use chile peppers as the base for a casserole that may contain some meat, rice, and additional seasonings.


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 3, 2007)

simplicity said:


> Jikoni - rellenos in Spanish means "stuffed" - well, at least that's what my fading memory of Spanish classes tells me.  LOL.
> 
> TomW was asking for a good cheese to stuff his poblano peppers with.
> 
> Sometimes fresh chile peppers are stuffed with cheese, coated with a batter and fried. Other times people  use chile peppers as the base for a casserole that may contain some meat, rice, and additional seasonings.



Thanks a lot simplicity, it sounds like something I would like to try. Sounds yummy.


----------



## simplicity (Dec 3, 2007)

My brain is in reverse gear this morning. LOL.  I should have added freir in Spanish means "to fry" and queso means "cheese"  TomW was going to deep fry his.  I'm wondering how they turned out.

There are a lot of recipes on the web.  If you try the casseole it will read something like Chilies Rellenos Con Carne - stuffed chilies (peppers) with meat.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 3, 2007)

^Merci  Gotta try this one.


----------



## TomW (Dec 3, 2007)

simplicity said:


> ...  I'm wondering how they turned out. ...


They turned out great!

But I chickened out and used your _Monterrey Jack _cheese suggestion instead of the _queso para freir _cheese the grocery store sold me.

Several years ago, I used _Cotija_ cheese after a Mexican cookbook recommended it for stuffing poblanos, and did not like it since it did not melt any.  Worrying that the _queso para freir _cheese would act the same way, I decided against using it.

Thanks for your help!

Tom


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 3, 2007)

Tom, not all Mexican-style cheeses will melt.  You may want to try many different kinds to find out which ones will, and which ones won't.  I know Queso Fresco doesn't melt, but does taste great sprinkled on some dishes.  Queso Asadero melts very well, but let the cheese come up to room temp before attempting to separate the slices.  IMHO, Queso Asadero tastes like American Cheese, maybe a little stronger.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2007)

This page - describes characteristics of Hispanic cheeses, including melting: Specialty Cheese Company :: Hispanic Cheeses HTH.


----------

